# Palm tool and knife storage



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Every one said I was hard to buy for. A few years a go I gave the wife a list of Drake tool to share with the family.
It was cheaper than a good shirt. This last year they finished the list. I had to have some place to put those palm tools. So here is my storage project.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Randy, welcome to LumberJocks! It looks like you hit pay dirt in the gift department. Your Dog and Pony project is very well done.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Randy, welcome to LumberJocks! It looks like you hit pay dirt in the gift department. Your Dog and Pony project is very well done.
> 
> - AandCstyle


Thanks for the welcome.


----------

